# Einäugiger Shubunkin!!!!



## Angiemk1975 (5. Okt. 2007)

Hallo, als ich vor Kurzem bei meinem Fischverkäufer war, wollte ich mir einen kleinen Sarasa-__ Goldfisch kaufen. Das tat ich dann auch. Als er mit dem Kescher im Laden rausgefischt wurde, befand sich im Kescher auch noch ein kleiner __ Shubunkin. Da der Verkäufer Probleme hatte ihn rauszubekommen, nahm ich ihn auch noch mit. Konnte ihn dort aber nicht richtig betrachten. Erst später sah ich, dass er-oh Schreck-nur ein Auge hat. An der anderen Stelle, wo ein Auge sein müsste ist ein weiße Stelle. Da ich ein Herz für Tiere habe, habe ich ihn natürlich auch lieb und möchte ihm gute Bedingungen bieten. Im Augenblick befindet er sich in einem kleinen Quarantänebecken, ganz allein. Nach der Quarantänezeit soll er zu den anderen Goldfischen und Shubunkins kommen. Habt Ihr auch Goldfische, die einäugig sind??? Sie können doch bestimmt überleben, ne??? Ist das eine Krankheit, oder wurde er einäugig geboren??? Oder ein Unfall, was vermutet Ihr??? Ich mache mir jedenfalls Gedanken. Lg Angie


----------



## Annett (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Einäugiger  Shubunkin!!!!*

Hallo Angie,

das kann m.M.n. verschiedene Ursachen haben.
Ich hab des öfteren schon in Zoohandlungen und auch zuletzt auf der Fischbörse einäugige Fische gesehen und denke, in einem ziemlich vollen Becken sieht das einfach keiner. 
Welcher Händler/Züchter nimmt sich schon die Zeit, jeden Fisch einzeln von beiden Seiten zu betrachten?

Wenn die Stelle ausgeheilt ist, sollte es den Fisch, bis auf ein eingeschränktes Sehfeld, nicht stören.
Könnte sein, dass er schreckhafter ist oder weniger Futter findet...

Ich hatte mal am Teich ein einäugiges Froschweibchen. Ich hab sie viele Jahre lang immer wieder gesehen. 
Ob sie noch lebt, weiß ich nicht. Zuletzt sah sie etwas abgemagert aus. Kein Wunder, wenn mehrere Kerle gleichzeitig auf ihr saßen. :crazy:


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Einäugiger Shubunkin!!!!*

Hi Angie,

mach dir mal keinen Hals wegen dem einen Auge. Das steckt der locker weg und wird bald gar nicht mehr auffallen... 

Denk mal an Moshe Dajan... der hat im Jom-Kippur-Krieg auch seine Feldzüge und so durchgeführt ... auch nur mit einem Auge.... warum sollte es also bei so nem kleinen Fisch anders sein ??


----------



## Angiemk1975 (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Einäugiger  Shubunkin!!!!*

Hallo, danke für die Antworten!! Mein einäugiger Shubunkin schwimmt jetzt im Aquarium glücklich herum. Jedenfalls scheint es so! Er hat scheinbar keine Probleme und keine Krankheit!! Da bin ich froh!!! Sind hier auch welche, die einäugige Fische haben??? Lg Angie


----------



## Arigato (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Einäugiger Shubunkin!!!!*

Gehört nicht zwingend zum Thema aber ich habe seit 2 Jahren einen Frosch in meinen Teich der auch nur ein Auge hat, dem geht es bestens und er kann sich durchaus gegen seine Artgenossen durchsetzen.

Er ist wohlgenährt und verteidigt fleissig seinen Stammstein am(im ) Teich.
Das einzige Manko was er hat ist das seine Sprünge nach Fliegen usw. nicht so elegant aussehen wie bei den anderen.



Gruss
Arigato


----------

